# Deputy Probation Officer Irene Beatrice Rios



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Probation Officer Irene Beatrice Rios 
*Imperial County Probation Department
California*
End of Watch: Wednesday, August 13, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, August 13, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Probation Officer Irene Rios was killed in an on-duty automobile accident.

She was travailing in a department vehicle on I-8 to a placement visit in Sacramento when she was involved in an accident and her vehicle overturned. Deputy Rios died from the injuries she sustained in the accident.

Deputy Rios had served with the Imperial County Probation Department for six years. She is survived by her parents, brother and two sisters.
Agency Contact Information
Imperial County Probation Department
324 Applestill Rd
El Centro, CA 92243

Phone: (760) 339-6229

_*Please contact the Imperial County Probation Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

